# Automatically download messages in Outlook 2007



## manu08 (May 10, 2007)

I've got Outlook 2007 installed on my computer & have configured an email account for my hotmail account. One thing I'm finding very annoying is that when I get new mail, Outlook only downloads the headers & not the entire message-like Outlook Express does. The reason I switched from Outlook Express to Outlook 2007 was cause I manage all my contacts in Outlook 2007 & using my mail through that just made it easier & more convenient. Is there any setting in Outlook 2007 that changes it to download the entire message & it's contents as it detects there is a new message on the server rather than just the header? Right now, I have to right-click on the message & select 'mark to download message' & then right-click on the folder under 'mail folders' & select 'process marked headers' or select the message so it will load in the reading pane but this often gets annoying because I don't have a very fast connection (512K d/l) so if it's a large size message Outlook 2007 just freezes for a long time until the message is downloaded, for smaller sized messages it would be faster but still takes time!
I've got Windows XP Home Edition SP2 installed on the computer.


----------

